

Web design resources - joubert
http://elementiks.com/web_resources.php

======
jdp
<http://code.google.com/p/offspringjs/> Well this will get rid of half the
reasons I use jQuery, fabulous

------
elementiks
Not sure how my little resource site got noticed, 'cause it is about a year
out of date, and was not promoted at all, but cool! Thanks for listing guys!
-E

------
ojbyrne
I use some of these. However these kinds of lists remind me of the old Philip
Greenspun quote (paraphrased) about how programmers take a bunch of stuff,
disappear into the server room to integrate them, and 2 years later come out
to ask for more money.

I like deep knowledge of a few powerful tools myself.

------
steveblgh
<http://browsershots.org/> can be pretty useful as well.

------
delano
I'm disappointed that Project Cool, Webmonkey, and Dan Steinman's Dynamic Duo
didn't make the list.

~~~
diN0bot
he says to email him, probably because then he'll add them to his big list.

------
siong1987
Ruby on Rails and django?

